
Netflix’s latest effort to make inroads in India: Support for Hindi - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/07/netflixs-latest-effort-to-make-inroads-in-india-support-for-hindi/
======
nabla9
Disney+ Hotstar had 8 million paid and 300 million active users and has
support for Hindi, Tamil, Telugu, Malayalam, Kannada, Marathi and Bengali.

